# Adopting an 8 year old dog?



## Yui (Sep 12, 2009)

I've been looking at the local animal shelters website and came across a male black&white Japanese Chin that was 8 years old. I originally wanted a Papillon, but that hasn't been working out, so I was thinking of maybe trying out a different breed. Though, I wanted my first dog to be one I could have for a long time and during my search on the average lifespan for a Japanese Chin I've read that they live to be _up to_ 10 years and other places say from 12-14 years. Do you think it would be a smart idea to look into adopting this dog? I don't want to get this dog and soon after deal with a lose of a pet if it really will only live up to 10 years, 12-14 I think I could live with though... I plan to feed it Wellness or Taste of the Wild, if that helps. :] Older dogs seem to have a harder time being adopted so I hope I'll have enough time to come up with a decision.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

One of the best dogs I've ever known was one I adopted at about nine years of age.

Adopting an older dog, or a dog with special needs, is good for your karma.

Smaller breeds do tend to live longer but, even if you only have the dog for a few years, what a difference those few years can make to you and to the dog.

You can have a dog for 16 years and it still isn't nearly long-enough.


----------



## hagar2 (Oct 18, 2009)

We adopted an 11 year old keeshond a year ago.

The best thing we have done in a long time.She settled right in and it is as though we have had her forever!!

I'ld go for it.


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

I think you should go for it.You could give the old guy a chance at spending the last years of his life in a happy loving home. You never know.. he may be the exception to the rule and live a long life. But like ron said.. he could live 20 years and it wouldn't be long enough. I say go get him and love him like theres no tommorrow. Good Luck.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I know someone that adopted a 14 year old yorkie and that dog ended up living to be in her twenties! She thought she'd have her for the last year or two of her life and ended up having her almost 8 years! You just never know so I wouldn't let that scare you away. I'd go meet him and see what comes of it.


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

I think it would be so wonderful for the dog to be able to live out his remaining time in a loving, caring home! And rewarding for you as well.
Then again, I know how hard it is to lose a dear one. 
You have to search your own heart for the right answer, but I say it would be good.


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

I had a Lab that almost made it to her 15 B-day! I think you would have this dog for many years and older dogs make great pets, no puppy bull **** to go through.


----------



## emily445455 (Apr 8, 2008)

Definitly go for it!!!!


----------



## Yui (Sep 12, 2009)

The shelter is closed today, so the only other time this week I can go is Wendsday.
The shelter he is at is a bit farther away then the local one, so I can only make the one trip...I'm waiting for them to post a picture of him on the shelters site, I'm curious of what he looks like. :] Anyone have any tips on taking care of a senior dog or on a Japanese Chin? I just looked up the Wellness Just for Senior dog food...it's rated a 4, would it be better to get the normal adolt food which is rated a 5; the Taste of the Wild is at a store a bit farther away, but I'm still considering it.


----------



## lizziedog1 (Oct 21, 2009)

Yes, by all means. If there is a God, this act will be rewarded, I am positive of that.


----------



## Yui (Sep 12, 2009)

Uh-oh...I'm looking at the site and he's no longer listed...]:
I'm afraid they may have euthanized him...I hope I'm wrong! ;A;


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Tommarow when they open, perhaps you can call in and see what his status is. 

I'm all for adopting older dogs. In my experience, they can be some of the nicest dogs you meet. I always enjoy taking one out for a little one on one at the shelter


----------



## Yui (Sep 12, 2009)

Yea, I will, I'd hate for him to have been put down and never getting the opportunity to meet him. If there's just an error or something and he's still there I think if he and I are a good match I'll adopt him. :]


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

Oh I hope he hasn't been put down  Thats why I've always gotten my animals from no-kill shelters (although afer volunteering and reading about the HS Im not sure how much of a no kill they actually are). Sending good vibes that he is there and your a great match


----------



## Yui (Sep 12, 2009)

Thanks for the support! :] The shelter has another old dog, a 12 year old Pomeranian (there were 2, but the other was adopted), so he might not have been put down, atleast not for old age. The shelter holds 200+ dogs at a time, so I don't think a lack of space would contribute too it either....


----------



## Kay Weber (Oct 21, 2009)

Get to know the dog. Don't worry about the age. The two of you may be a great match.

You can't put a time limit on a perfect match.

What is that saying - It's not how many breaths you take, but how many take your breath away. (I don't think that's quite it - but close )


----------



## reynosa_k9's (Dec 14, 2007)

I recently took in an 11yr old dobie as a 'foster'. He also had kennel cough turned pneumonia, HW+, was extremely emaciated, had a torn rectum, and somebody kicked out his front teeth. Frankly I think the rescue who pulled him should have allowed him to be PTS.
However with that being said, now that I've nursed him back to health I'll be darned if anyone gets to adopt this 'foster'.  As far as I'm concerned he is home. Seeing what he looked like the day I got him and seeing him now: the change is amazing. Kuschel is a special boy and I am so happy I have the opportunity and privilege to help him find happiness in his life again and finish it in peace and comfort.
There are no words to describe the feeling I get when I see Kuschel's 'smiling' face as he runs for me when I get home from work. 

Senior dogs rock! They too deserve a loving home. 

Jihad
and the pound puppy crew.


----------



## Yui (Sep 12, 2009)

Good news, he's back on the site, it was just an error! :]
Thanks to all of you I'm feeling like I need (more like want) to adopt an older dog now! xD
One of my main fears is if he has some sort of special needs that I won't be able to handle or something upsetting, like a heart murmur. ]: Though, I would think they wouldn't have a dog like that up for adoption(since they would be harder to place in a home), but I could be wrong.


----------



## Kay Weber (Oct 21, 2009)

Just check him out - ask questions so you know what you're getting into.

He may be perfect --- and just needs a home!


----------



## Yui (Sep 12, 2009)

I guess I'm being a bit paranoid. >w<
I'd hate to find out in the end he hates me. xD


----------



## sarathan (Mar 16, 2009)

We just adopted an 8 year old lab mix a couple of weeks ago..... best dog I've ever had. No regrets whatsoever. Go for it!


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

I've adopted 13 and 14 year old dogs. So, um, yeah...8 is actually young in our book LOL


----------



## Yui (Sep 12, 2009)

I looked at the site again and he's not there...-sigh- there is however a Papillon/Chihuahua mix...that came in today...I still want to see the Japanese Chin though...]:

@sarathan - I'm glad everything worked out for you! :3
@lovemygreys - Do you still have those dogs today?


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

I know 2 labs that lived till 16 from the same home. I think Japanese Chins can live to 14-16 with proper care. I don't see why they would pass away at 10 unless they're in very poor health to begin with.


----------



## lizziedog1 (Oct 21, 2009)

Hate You?

It could happen. But I assure you, that most older dogs that are adopted are the most grateful creatures in the world.


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

Yui said:


> @lovemygreys - Do you still have those dogs today?


Some of them...some have passed on. We recently adopted Quilty, who's 13. She's so spunky I often joke that the'll probably outlive us LOL

Whether you have them for a week or a decade, every dog you choose to share your heart with is worthwhile. It's not about quantity of time, it's about quality. I have a major soft spot for the dogs no one else wants - usually the old ones or special needs or physically different. Dogs don't judge us by our age or appearance. And it's probably a good thing they don't LOL


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Yui said:


> Do you think it would be a smart idea to look into adopting this dog? I don't want to get this dog and soon after deal with a lose of a pet if it really will only live up to 10 years, 12-14 I think I could live with though... I plan to feed it Wellness or Taste of the Wild, if that helps. :] Older dogs seem to have a harder time being adopted so I hope I'll have enough time to come up with a decision.



There are no guarantees in life, with pets or people. No one know how long any living being will live. I adopt adult and senior aged dogs. In a couple months, it will be the two year anniversary of when we adopted an ELEVEN year old sheltie. She was in poor health, I hoped we'd have her for six months, now maybe six more years! When Katie is gone, another older dog in need of a loving home will reside here. 
That being said, if you really are afraid you'll have to deal with the loss sooner than you'd like, then no, I don't think you should adopt this dog. 
If you can honestly say that you will love this dog for however long you he will be with you, then yes, give him a home


----------

